# Probleme über opendownload



## Marius (12 Dezember 2008)

:wall:Ganz schlecht!
Erst wollte ich nur Skype herunterladen,darum habe einfach versucht, die Webseite [noparse]www.skype.at[/noparse]  zu öffnen. 
Dann fand ich ein Formular.Ich war wirklich nachlässig und habe gedacht, dass,das nur eine Anmeldung von Skype-ID ist.
Deswegen habe ich mich mit meinem wahren Namen und meiner wahrer Adresse bei *opendownload* dummerweise registriert.
Ich habe die rechtsgeschriebene Informationen(mit" Durch Drücken des Buttons entsteht mir Kosten von 96 Euro...bla bla'') gar nicht aufgepasst.
Dann bekam ich eine Sendung des sogenannten Zugangshinweise und  mittelerweile in opendownload homepage angemeldet.
Dann weiter habe ich nichts mehr getan.
Ok, das war der ganze Verlauf meiner Erfahrung.

Ein Paar Beiträge bzw. Infos über den dubiosen Anbieter habe ich auch durchgelesen ,aber hier muss ich ganz ehrlich sein und euch sagen,dass ich zur Zeit nicht so viel Deutsch verstehen kann.

Ich habe dies mal wirklich Angst,obwohl ich noch nicht eine Rechnung bekommt habe.

Bitte sagt mir einfach ,ob ich dafür bezahlen soll,wenn ich eine Rechnung bekomme?Wenn ich nicht bezahlte,werde ich als Straftat angezeigt?
Die sind was ich wirklich und einfach wissen wollte.
Ich kenne mich alles noch wenig aus.

Bitte helft mir!
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## wahlhesse (12 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Probleme über opendownload*

Es gibt bereits einen Thread zum Thema.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de.html

Daher wird hier zugemacht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------

